# Where do you buy professional pans?



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

A friend of mine who lives in Houston Texas, wants to buy professional pans and utensils in general.

I have two questions

1. Where in Huston can she buy some kitchen ware? Is it better for her to buy them on line? She wants to spend some money and I have emailed her some discussions we have had about all -clad versus calphalon or about those Dillherin utensils.

2. Where professionals buy utensils? Frying pans for example...
In Athens life is so easy, you go down town in two large warehouses with kitchen equipment and you buy everything you need....

Thanks in Advance


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I wanted then finest copper utensils so I placed an order to Dehillerin. Total time to process up thru final delivery to my door took over a month. Yet, I saved 33% ordering from them as opposed to purchasing identical items from a local retailer.

Should you prefer a domestique  supplier, then check the yellow pages under Restaurant Supply for your items.

For All Clad, especially ones that are brand new although slightly blemished (1 mm scratches etc). visit OUTLETS ONLINE. Their prices can't be beat.

https://www.outletsonline.com/cgi-bi...301+1012494256


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey ~A~,

I buy my pans from the NJ branch of Restaurant Depot most of the time. If I want a cast iron pan though I buy from Lodge Manufacturing. www.lodgemfg.com Id take a cast iron skillet any time. Nice even heat and it will last for generations.

I think they are in TN. Id have to save some serious money to get a copper pot though.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I buy my heavy guage aluminum frying pans from one of my local restaurant supply store. I buy my copper through Dehillerin in Paris.


----------

